# Sound/Mic in front not working with Nvidia MCP77/78 [SOLVED]

## CarstenIQ

Hello to those who read this post!

I fight with this issue for quite a while now, so I decided to ask for help. I can not get the front panel access for the audio to work. So any assistance would be welcome.

First some info of the system environment and hardware...

The main-board is a a ECS Elitgroup GF8200A with an Nvidia chipset. Also I use a Nvidia 210 video card with HDA integrated which I disabled. Have no need for it.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Jan 2012 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise sabayon

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/  "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de es es_LA en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran frei0r gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms libmpeg2 libnotify lzma mad mdnsresponder-compat mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rar readline samba sdl see4e semantic-desktop session skins slp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb vorbis vpx wav wavpack x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de es es_LA en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1 index=0,1 enable=1,0

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

#alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

SOLUTION

The SigmaTel 92HD206 is compatible with stac927x which gives me following options...

```
ref           Reference board

ref-no-jd     Reference board without HP/Mic jack detection

3stack        D965 3stack

5stack        D965 5stack + SPDIF

5stack-no-fp  D965 5stack without front panel

dell-3stack   Dell Dimension E520

dell-bios     Fixes with Dell BIOS setup

volknob       Fixes with volume-knob widget 0x24

auto          BIOS setup (default)
```

I compiled my kernel without jack detection and used snd-hda-intel model=ref-no-jd. That gave me the front as pass through in/output.

Hope it will help someone apart of me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarstenIQ

From the alsa info script ...

```

upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Fri Dec  2 18:54:47 UTC 2011

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3 DISTRIB_ID="Gentoo"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ECS

Product Name:      GeForce 8000 series

Product Version:   1.0                   

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.0.6-gentoo

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.24

Library version:    1.0.24.1

Utilities version:  1.0.24.2

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

No sound servers found.

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfbf78000 irq 22

 1 [NVidia_1       ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfde7c000 irq 19

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:07.0 0403: 10de:0774 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: 1019:2646

--

02:00.1 0403: 10de:0be3 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd-hda-intel: model=3stack index=0

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: SigmaTel 92HD206X

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x83847645

Subsystem Id: 0x10192814

Revision Id: 0x100402

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x7e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x0e, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x7f, nsteps=0x7f, stepsize=0x02, mute=1

GPIO: io=3, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=1

  IO[0]: enable=1, dir=1, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[2]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Analog Loopback: 0x00

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=63

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="STAC92xx Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x61 0x61]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=3, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=63

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=3, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xff 0xff]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=63

  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=63

  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Swap Center/LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=0, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xe1 0xe1]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=63

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xe1 0xe1]

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

Node 0x06 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xfd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xff 0xff]

  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3

  Delay: 13 samples

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x1d0541: Stereo

  Device: name="STAC92xx Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

  Connection: 1

     0x1b

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=0

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x1d0541: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

  Connection: 1

     0x1c

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=0

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x1d0541: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 13 samples

  Connection: 1

     0x1d

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=0

Node 0x0a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000173f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x2221401f: [Jack] HP Out at Sep Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x00: VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x02* 0x03

Node 0x0b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Control: name="Dock Mic Jack Mode", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=0, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Pincap 0x0000173f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x22a19020: [Jack] Mic at Sep Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x02* 0x03

Node 0x0c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Control: name="Rear Mic Jack Mode", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=0, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Pincap 0x00001737: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x01a19021: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x0d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000173f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x01114010: [Jack] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x0e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Control: name="Line Jack Mode", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=0, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Pincap 0x00001737: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x01813022: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x2

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x0f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00001737: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x01111012: [Jack] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x2

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x05

Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000037: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x01116011: [Jack] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Orange

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000037: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x01112014: [Jack] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x4

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x9033012e: [Fixed] CD at Int N/A

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xe

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00001: Stereo

Node 0x14 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00001: Stereo

Node 0x15 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mux Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x0e 0x12 0x0f 0x0b 0x0c* 0x0d 0x0a 0x10 0x11

Node 0x16 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mux Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x0e 0x12 0x0f 0x0b* 0x0c 0x0d 0x0a 0x10 0x11

Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mux Capture Volume", index=2, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x0e 0x12 0x0f 0x0b* 0x0c 0x0d 0x0a 0x10 0x11

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300103: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x08 0x08]

  Connection: 1

     0x15

Node 0x19 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300103: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 1

     0x16

Node 0x1a [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300103: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=2, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 1

     0x17

Node 0x1b [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30090d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x1c [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30090d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 1

     0x19

Node 0x1d [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30090d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=2, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 1

     0x1a

Node 0x1e [Audio Output] wcaps 0x40211: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="STAC92xx Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

  Converter: stream=5, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Delay: 4 samples

Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf30201: Stereo Digital

  Delay: 3 samples

Node 0x20 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x140311: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Delay: 4 samples

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400301: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x014511a0: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Optical, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xa, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 5

     0x1e* 0x1f 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d

Node 0x22 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x430681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00010024: IN EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x0:

  Pin Default 0x40f000f1: [N/A] Other at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Delay: 3 samples

Node 0x23 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x03, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x17, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]

Node 0x24 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600000: Mono

  Volume-Knob: delta=1, steps=127, direct=1, val=127

  Connection: 4

     0x02 0x03 0x04 0x05

Codec: Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de0002

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=1, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=3

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0xc0]: 48000 88200

    bits [0xf]: 8 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x18560110: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0xc0]: 48000 88200

    bits [0xf]: 8 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x58560121: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x1

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x08 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0xc0]: 48000 88200

    bits [0xf]: 8 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x09 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x58560122: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x2

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x08

Node 0x0a [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0xc0]: 48000 88200

    bits [0xf]: 8 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x0b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x58560123: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x3

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0a

Node 0x0c [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0xc0]: 48000 88200

    bits [0xf]: 8 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x0d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400381: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x58560124: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x4

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Codec: Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de000b

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100200

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=3

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP

Address: 1

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de000b

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100200

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=1, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=7

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP

Address: 2

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de000b

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100200

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=2, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=8

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de000b

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100200

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=3, device=0

  Device: name="HDMI 0", type="HDMI", device=9

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 17 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/controlC1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  7 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC0D3

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 16 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC1D0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 15 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC1D1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 14 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC1D2

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 13 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/hwC1D3

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  5 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  4 Dec  2 12:51 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  3 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  2 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 12 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC1D3p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 11 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC1D7p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 10 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC1D8p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  9 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/pcmC1D9p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  1 Dec  2 12:44 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 33 Dec  2 02:45 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  80 Dec  2 02:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 420 Dec  2 02:45 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Dec  2 02:45 pci-0000:00:07.0 -> ../controlC0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Dec  2 02:45 pci-0000:02:00.1 -> ../controlC1

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 3/3

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [NVidia]

Card hw:0 'NVidia'/'HDA NVidia at 0xfbf78000 irq 22'

  Mixer name   : 'Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI'

  Components   : 'HDA:83847645,10192814,00100402 HDA:10de0002,10de0101,00100000'

  Controls      : 39

  Simple ctrls  : 24

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 34 [53%] [-22.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',1

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',3

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line Jack Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic In' 'Line In'

  Item0: 'Mic In'

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Digital Playback' 'ADAT' 'Analog Mux 1' 'Analog Mux 2' 'Analog Mux 3'

  Item0: 'Digital Playback'

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 14

  Front Left: Capture 8 [57%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 8 [57%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 14

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',2

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 14

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Dock Mic Jack Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic In' 'Line In'

  Item0: 'Mic In'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Dock Mic' 'Mic' 'Line' 'CD'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Dock Mic' 'Mic' 'Line' 'CD'

  Item0: 'Dock Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Dock Mic' 'Mic' 'Line' 'CD'

  Item0: 'Dock Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Mux',0

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 4

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mux',1

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 4

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mux',2

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 4

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Rear Mic Jack Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic In' 'Line In'

  Item0: 'Mic In'

Simple mixer control 'Swap Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

!!-------Mixer controls for card 1 [NVidia_1]

Card hw:1 'NVidia_1'/'HDA NVidia at 0xfde7c000 irq 19'

  Mixer name   : 'Nvidia GPU 0b HDMI/DP'

  Components   : 'HDA:10de000b,10de0101,00100200'

  Controls      : 16

  Simple ctrls  : 4

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',2

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',3

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.NVidia {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 64

      value.1 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -4800

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 64

      value.1 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -4800

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      index 1

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Center Playback Volume'

      value 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -4800

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Center Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'LFE Playback Volume'

      value 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -4800

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'LFE Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Swap Center/LFE Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      index 3

      value.0 64

      value.1 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -4800

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      index 3

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Dock Mic Jack Mode'

      value 'Mic In'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Mic In'

         item.1 'Line In'

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Rear Mic Jack Mode'

      value 'Mic In'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Mic In'

         item.1 'Line In'

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Line Jack Mode'

      value 'Mic In'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Mic In'

         item.1 'Line In'

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 8

      value.1 8

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 14'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 2100

         dbvalue.0 1200

         dbvalue.1 1200

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.17 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 14'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 2100

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.18 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      index 1

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.19 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      index 2

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 14'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 2100

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.20 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      index 2

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.21 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mux Capture Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 4'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 4000

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.22 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mux Capture Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 4'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 4000

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.23 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mux Capture Volume'

      index 2

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 4'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 4000

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.24 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Input Source'

      value Mic

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Dock Mic'

         item.1 Mic

         item.2 Line

         item.3 CD

      }

   }

   control.25 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Input Source'

      index 1

      value 'Dock Mic'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Dock Mic'

         item.1 Mic

         item.2 Line

         item.3 CD

      }

   }

   control.26 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Input Source'

      index 2

      value 'Dock Mic'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Dock Mic'

         item.1 Mic

         item.2 Line

         item.3 CD

      }

   }

   control.27 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Source'

      value 'Digital Playback'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 'Digital Playback'

         item.1 ADAT

         item.2 'Analog Mux 1'

         item.3 'Analog Mux 2'

         item.4 'Analog Mux 3'

      }

   }

   control.28 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.29 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.30 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '04000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.31 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.32 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.33 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 34

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -9999999

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 -2250

      }

   }

   control.34 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.35 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      index 1

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.36 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      index 1

      value '0f000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.37 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 1

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.38 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      index 1

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.39 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

state.NVidia_1 {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      index 1

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      index 1

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 1

      value '04000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      index 1

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      index 2

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      index 2

      value '0f0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 2

      value '040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      index 2

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      index 3

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      index 3

      value '0f000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      index 3

      value '04000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      index 3

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

snd_seq_device

snd_pcm_oss

snd_mixer_oss

w83627ehf

hwmon_vid

max6650

vboxdrv

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_idt

nvidia

video

snd_hda_intel

thermal

processor

backlight

snd_hda_codec

thermal_sys

snd_hwdep

snd_pcm

r8169

mii

i2c_nforce2

snd_timer

snd

snd_page_alloc

k10temp

rtc

pcspkr

button

libiscsi

scsi_transport_iscsi

tg3

libphy

e1000

fuse

nfs

lockd

sunrpc

jfs

raid10

raid456

async_raid6_recov

async_memcpy

async_pq

async_xor

xor

async_tx

raid6_pq

raid1

raid0

dm_snapshot

dm_crypt

dm_mirror

dm_region_hash

dm_log

dm_mod

scsi_wait_scan

hid_sunplus

hid_sony

hid_samsung

hid_pl

hid_petalynx

hid_monterey

hid_microsoft

hid_logitech

hid_gyration

hid_ezkey

hid_cypress

hid_chicony

hid_cherry

hid_belkin

hid_apple

hid_a4tech

sl811_hcd

usbhid

ohci_hcd

ssb

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

usbcore

aic94xx

libsas

lpfc

qla2xxx

megaraid_sas

megaraid_mbox

megaraid_mm

megaraid

aacraid

sx8

DAC960

cciss

3w_9xxx

3w_xxxx

mptsas

scsi_transport_sas

mptfc

scsi_transport_fc

scsi_tgt

mptspi

mptscsih

mptbase

atp870u

dc395x

qla1280

imm

parport

dmx3191d

sym53c8xx

gdth

advansys

firmware_class

initio

BusLogic

arcmsr

aic7xxx

aic79xx

scsi_transport_spi

sg

pdc_adma

sata_inic162x

sata_mv

ata_piix

ahci

libahci

sata_qstor

sata_vsc

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil24

sata_sil

sata_promise

pata_sl82c105

pata_cs5530

pata_cs5520

pata_via

pata_jmicron

pata_marvell

pata_sis

pata_netcell

pata_sc1200

pata_pdc202xx_old

pata_triflex

pata_atiixp

pata_opti

pata_amd

pata_ali

pata_it8213

pata_ns87415

pata_ns87410

pata_serverworks

pata_platform

pata_artop

pata_it821x

pata_optidma

pata_hpt3x2n

pata_hpt3x3

pata_hpt37x

pata_hpt366

pata_cmd64x

pata_efar

pata_rz1000

pata_sil680

pata_radisys

pata_pdc2027x

pata_mpiix

libata

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!------------------

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

hda_intel: Disabling MSI

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

--

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LN0B] enabled at IRQ 19

HDA Intel 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LN0B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

hda_intel: Disabling MSI

HDA Intel 0000:02:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

HDMI status: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.

```

----------

